# Optimal dimensions for a 3 seat dedicated theater



## ece2k2 (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi,

I am constructing a single row 3 seats dedicated home theater and I have a few options for the room dimensions that I could choose from. Please suggest the most optimal dimension that I should go with.

1. 26.1' (length) x 19.8' (width) x 14.6' (height)
2. 19.8' (length) x 16' (width) x 14.6' (height)
3. 19.8' (length) x 17' (width) x 14.6' (height)
4. 19.8' (length) x 18' (width) x 14.6' (height)

I will be using JBL M2 speakers for LCR and 708i/705i for surrounds/ceiling.

To save some space, I would like to stick to option #2 if that would work well. If not, I would be glad to explore other options as well. Kindly suggest.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d say go with a dimension that puts the two outer seats as far away from the side walls as possible. Seats close to the wall will get higher levels of bass from the sub than a seat in the center. Getting the side seats further from the wall will help all three seats have similar bass.

Next, avoid putting the seating in the center of the room. The center of the room is a “bass hole,” and perceived bass output increases as you move from there towards any room boundary.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ece2k2 (Jul 6, 2020)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’d say go with a dimension that puts the two outer seats as far away from the side walls as possible. Seats close to the wall will get higher levels of bass from the sub than a seat in the center. Getting the side seats further from the wall will help all three seats have similar bass.
> 
> Next, avoid putting the seating in the center of the room. The center of the room is a “bass hole,” and perceived bass output increases as you move from there towards any room boundary.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thank you so much Wayne. I will go with a wider room (@19.8’ width) to keep the seats away from the side walls.

Please let me know if having 4 subwoofers would completely fix the centre seat’s bass hole issue. If I go with 4 seats in a row configuration instead, the seats would get more closer to the side walls though. Please let me know if 4 is still better than 3 seats - even with 4 subs.

thavks again!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, multiple subs is said to help ensure even coverage in multiple seating locations. I can’t say for sure if it will completely fix the bass hole, as I’ve never used multiple subs. I am unable to answer your other question, sorry.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Harmon Industries used to have a white paper on where to place a sub, and having 4 subs was the best recommendation. I ran 2 in my last setup...1 under the center channel, and the other in the center of the rear wall. The Harman recommendation was one on each wall centered on the wall or one in each corner as I recall.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

NICE choice of speakers! I'm setup wide versus long. 4 subs are definitely the optimal way to go.


----------



## crossrh (Jun 18, 2006)

I've often heard of the "Golden Ratio":
1 : 1.6 : 2.6. eg. 10' x 16' x 26'.
There are other ratios out there, as well. The idea is to avoid dimensions that have common multiples, to avoid reinforcing room modes.


----------

